# When animals attack!



## Johnny Thunder

*Uhm...when flying fish attack?*

*Flying Fish Send Two Florida Boaters to the Hospital; Sixth Sturgeon Strike this Summer *

by Underwatertimes.com News Service
Sarasota, Florida (Aug 22, 2006 23:17 EST) A sturgeon in the Suwannee River injured two boaters Saturday when it leaped from the water, knocking one girl from the boat and breaking the arm of another passenger.

Cheyenne Russ, 9, and Jennifer Sullivan, 31, both of Lake City, were taken to Gainesville's Shands Hospital after the Saturday accident.

Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) Officer Dorvan Daniel witnessed the strike.

"I saw this vessel . . . coming toward me at about 30 miles per hour. I watched as the fish jumped out of the water and heard the impact when it hit. The child was knocked out of the boat and into the water," said Daniel, who estimated the fish was 4 ½-feet long.
"Boaters have been seriously injured when hit by these fish," FWC Maj. Bruce Hamlin said. "This is the sixth reported sturgeon strike this summer."

The fish winter in the Gulf of Mexico and enter the Suwannee in the summer and fall to spawn.


----------



## Spookkid

Thats weird.


----------



## Dreadnight

Children knocked out of a boat by attack fish - that's scary

Jimmy Carter falling out of his fishing rowboat because an "attack rabbit" was swimming out toward him - that was hilarious!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Hawks attacks latest scourge in Rio*

*Hawks attacks latest scourge in Rio *
Mon Sep 18, 5:29 PM ET

Residents of crime-plagued Rio de Janeiro have a new kind of predator to worry about - hawks.

A pair of hawks have attacked dozens of residents of the upscale Ipanema beach district over the past year, scratching peoples heads and faces, doormen working at buildings in the area said Monday.

"People leave the building carrying umbrellas to protect themselves from the attacks," said Luis Honorato, a doorman in a building near where the hawks have built a nest. "At first, they think that someone is throwing something, like a can, onto their heads from the floors above."

Honorato said that one day he saw five attacks in 20 minutes.

"Every time I leave the building I keep waving my hands over my head," said Mario Roxo, a 75-year-old chauffeur who had his head badly scratched by a hawk.

The O Globo newspaper reported that one woman's scalp was gashed and another man mistook an attack for a stray bullet.

Rodgrigo Carvalho, a biologist with Brazil's environmental agency, said the hawks were just trying to defend their young.

"This happens all the time in poor areas and people think it's funny, but when it happens in a rich neighborhoods they start calling them attacks," Carvalho said.

Residents have asked the fire department to remove the nest, but officials say they cannot until they get approval from Brazil's environmental protection agency.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Beast of Buchan*

*Fresh beast of Buchan sighting at Mintlaw*

JUST weeks after the shredded caracase of a lamb found on the outskirts of Cruden Bay reignited rumours that the infamous 'Beast of Buchan' was back on the prowl, the fabled black cat has been spotted again in the North-east.
Mintlaw man James Maskame (34) said that he saw a black panther-like animal stroll out of the woods near to his home at The Beeches on Thursday, before running across farmland and out of sight.

He claims that the animal he saw was not like a dog, domestic cat or any other animal he had ever seen before, estimating that it was at least a couple of metres in length.

There have been many sightings of a black cat-like animal roaming the North-east countryside in the last few years, with this sighting adding to last month's claims by veteran Cruden Bay farmer, Jim Cantlay, that only a large, cat-like animal could have inflicted the attack on his lamb.

Mr Maskame told the Buchanie last week: "I saw something large and black moving through the field near to the back of my house, and at first I thought that it might have been a rottweiler.

"I went into the garden and climbed on the fence to try and get a better sight of it, but it moved out of sight and didn't come back.

"I only saw it for a couple of seconds, during which time I tried to determine exactly what it was," he added

Mr Maskame, who lives with partner Nicola Thornton (27), has heard the stories about panther-like animals roaming the North-east, and says that this sighting only reinforces his belief that there is something out there prowling the countryside.

"I was surprised to see something like that during the day, as I would have thought it would be too scared to roam about in broad daylight," he said.

"The area is quite quiet at the moment with

a nearby major road being closed, so perhaps that is one of the reasons that it is prowling the area," he added.

An SSPCA spokeswomen said after the Cruden Bay incident that wild cats could quite easily have been roaming the Buchan Countryside for the last 35 years, after the Dangerous Wild Animals Act was introduced which stopped people owning lions and wild cats for example as pets without permission.

Some people therefore simply released their animals, which was legal at the time, into the countryside to avoid breaking the law and paying for the cost of proper licensing.

"I am in no doubt whatsoever that it was a big cat I saw, and it really did give me a shock and got the adrenaline pumping," said Mr Maskame.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Marauding sea lions*

*California sea lions attack humans*
By MARCUS WOHLSEN, Associated Press Writer
24 minutes ago

Tourists flock to Fisherman's Wharf for the seafood and the stunning views of San Francisco Bay, but for many visitors, the real stars are the dozens of playful, whiskered sea lions that lounge by the water's edge, gulping down fish.

Now a series of sea-lion attacks on people in recent months has led experts to warn that the animals are not as cute and cuddly as they appear.

"People should understand these animals are out there not to attack people or humans. But they're out there to survive for themselves," said Jim Oswald, a spokesman for the Marine Mammal Center across the Golden Gate Bridge from San Francisco.

In the most frightening of the recent episodes, a rogue sea lion bit 14 swimmers this month and chased 10 more out of the water at San Francisco's Aquatic Park, a sheltered lagoon near the bay. At least one victim suffered puncture wounds.

Some scientists speculate that the animals' aggressive behavior is being caused by eating fish contaminated by toxic algae, or by a shortage of food off the coast. But wildlife experts say even healthy sea lions are best left alone.

In Southern California in June, a sea lion charged several people on Manhattan Beach and bit a man before waddling into the water and swimming away. In Berkeley, a woman was hospitalized last spring after a sea lion took a chunk out of her leg.

Last year, a group of sea lions took over a Newport Beach marina and caused a vintage 50-foot yacht to capsize when they boarded it. And a lifeguard in Santa Barbara was bitten three times while swimming off El Capitan State Beach.

In Alaska, a huge sea lion jumped onto a fisherman's boat in 2004, knocked him overboard and pulled him underwater; he escaped without serious injury.

Sea lions, which can reach 1,000 pounds, typically bite only if they feel threatened or cornered. And they are more likely to flee than fight if they can escape. Researchers have described the most recent attacks, in which some swimmers were chased through open water, as abnormal behavior.

Still, with a population numbering about 200,000 and growing, these playful, social creatures are increasingly likely to cross paths with humans.

Sea lions accustomed to the easy pickings of seafood scraps in popular fishing areas can become aggressive toward people if they fear their food is about to be taken away, Oswald said.

The Berkeley attack, for example, was at a marina where fishermen dock their boats and feed fish scraps to sea lions. After they ran out of scraps, the sea lion turned aggressive and bit a crew member.

At the same time, a food shortage off the Southern California coast could be driving more hungry sea lions than usual to San Francisco Bay, said Lynn Cullivan, a spokesman for San Francisco Maritime National Historical Park.

Humans could also be contributing to aggression in sea lions in another way: Toxic algae blooms fed by agricultural runoff and other pollution can lead to the poisoning of marine mammals by a chemical called domoic acid, which can cause brain damage. The Marine Mammal Center treated more than 200 sea lions for domoic acid poisoning last year.

Veterinarians at the center believe the brain damage caused by the poison could have led to the marauding animal's erratic behavior in Aquatic Park, Oswald said, though they cannot be sure without actually examining the sea lion.

So far park rangers have not been able to track the attacker down. Nevertheless, the lagoon where the attacks occurred has been reopened to swimmers, though with new signs warning people to stay away from sea lions.

"People who swim with the lions - though I'm sure that's nice - it's probably not the best thing to do," Oswald said. "It's a wild animal. And you want to keep them wild."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Killer crocs*

* NYC police capture 'caiman-in-the-box'*

By RICHARD PYLE, Associated Press Writer2 hours, 12 minutes ago

See you later, alligator. After while, crocodile. What rhymes with caiman? Well, nothing, really. But that doesn't keep the scaly critters from turning up in New York City, far from their native habitats in the tropical Americas, and replenishing one of the city's most enduring urban legends.

The last time it happened was in June, 2001, when a small caiman was discovered in the Harlem Meer, a lake in the northeast corner of Central Park. After it eluded capture for five days, a self-described alligator expert flew in from a Florida game park to save the city. After some posturing, he used a canoe and a flashlight to retrieve the reptile in minutes.

On Tuesday, police responding to a 911 call in Starrett City, a public housing complex in Brooklyn, found a two-foot caiman (Spanish for anything "crocodilian," according to one Internet site) in a cardboard box, with a shoelace firmly tied around its jaw.

Not requiring outside help, the 75th Precinct cops gathered up the croc-in-the-box and turned it over to Animal Care & Control, a privately funded organization that handles all manner of animals, wild or domestic, that are lost, injured or in distress.

In this case, "the caiman was cold, and we had to warm it up," said Richard Gentles, director of administration for AC&C. But whoever left it in the box was concerned that nobody got hurt, he said. "It was pretty feisty. The shoestring was double-knotted for safety, like a running shoe."

Gentles said the caiman would be turned over to a licensed wildlife care center on Long Island or in New Jersey that specializes in rehabilitation of reptiles and eventually returned to a natural habitat.

Caimans are the most common of all crocodile species, found in lowland and watery environments in a vast region stretching from the southern United States to Brazil, according to one Web site on the species. They can grow to four feet and in rare cases even larger.

One of Gotham's most enduring legends is the alligator-in-the-sewer, which students of the subject trace to Feb. 19, 1935 when a group of teenagers discovered a seven-foot 'gator in a manhole in East Harlem. Hauled out with a rope, it tried feebly to open its jaws and was dispatched with snow shovels, according to a story in The New York Times.

From that incident apparently grew the widespread myth the city's sewers teemed with reptiles that had been bought as souvenir pets in Florida and were discarded when they became too big for their cages.

For the layman - there's a rhyme with caiman after all - Gentles said the scenario is not a total crock. "They are brought in illegally from the south, as pets, and they outgrow the fish tank or are too hard to manage," he said.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Fla. Man Loses Arm in Alligator Attack*
By Associated Press
2 hours ago

LAKELAND, Fla. - A 45-year-old man lost part of his left arm when an alligator attacked him Wednesday, but he was alive after four sheriff's deputies jumped into muddy water and pulled him from the reptile's jaws.

The deputies were responding to multiple calls about a man yelling for help around 4 a.m. They could not shoot the animal because it was too dark and they might have hit the victim, the sheriff's office said.

Adrian Apgar was taken to the hospital in critical condition with an apparent broken right arm, leg injuries and a partially amputated left arm. It was not immediately clear why he was in the water such an early hour.

The deputies, who weren't injured, took Apgar about 40 feet to an ambulance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Delhi boy eaten by herd of pigs*

This is really effed up.....

*Delhi boy eaten by herd of pigs *

A three-year-old boy has been eaten alive by a neighbour's herd of pigs on the outskirts of the Indian capital, Delhi, police say. The boy, Ajay, strayed from the family home as his parents and other family members were having lunch. When his mother went to look for him, she found the pigs chewing something and spotted bits of her son's clothing.

She threw stones at the animals but they turned on her. Her screams alerted neighbours who came to her rescue.

Relatives in the village of Samaipur Badli in north-west Delhi told police the boy had been carrying bread, which might have led the animals to attack him.

A senior police official, Manish Aggarwal, said a local man who owned the pigs had been detained for causing death due to negligence.

"Three children were playing outside their house when the incident took place," Mr Aggarwal told the BBC. "The victim, Ajay, strayed from the area but his parents or relatives were not there to save him since they were having lunch inside their house."


----------



## skullboy

I heard on the radio this morning he was completely nude. Maybe he tried a little hanky-panky and the croc did not approve.:googly:


----------



## grapegrl

According to the news report I heard this morning, the guy was high on crack.


----------



## skullboy

Naked,high on crack and in a swamp at 4 in the morning,WTF?I have been real wasted and NEVER have I done that.


----------



## slimy

We should let more naked crack heads swim with alligators. Good for the environment. 


Bad for the gator though.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or we could make them into soup???

* Alligator soup raises eyebrows in China
*
By ELAINE KURTENBACH, Associated Press Writer2 hours, 29 minutes ago

Even in anything-edible-goes-in-the-pot China, the Huifu Fine-food Restaurant is drawing attention with special menu offerings that include alligator kebabs and soup - complete with the endangered species' head and tail.

The restaurant, in the scenic city of Huangshan in eastern Anhui province, has been doing a roaring business since it started serving alligator dishes last month, staff said Friday.

"Yes, we do serve alligator here, but the amount is limited every day so you'd better book it at least two or three days ahead," said a staffer at the restaurant, who like many media-shy Chinese refused to give his name.

He said the most recommended dishes were alligator steak and soup. "Both of them keep the natural taste of the alligator meat," he said.

The species of alligator served at Huifu - the "alligator sinensis" - is a critically endangered species in its natural habitat, with only about 150 thought to be living in the wild in Anhui and neighboring Jiangxi and Zhejiang provinces along the Yangtze river.

The restaurant obtained a special license from the Forestry Ministry for serving meat from reptiles raised at a breeding center, said a manager at the restaurant, who gave only her surname, Lin. She said four restaurants in Anhui were serving alligator.

Despite the establishment of protection zones and laws against poaching, the population in the wild is falling by 4 percent to 6 percent a year, the official Xinhua News Agency said.

The number of farmed alligators has soared to more than 10,000 because the animals breed prolifically in captivity, unlike another rare Chinese species, the giant panda.

Although breeding centers are struggling to prevent inbreeding among the captive species, the number hatched each year exceeds 1,500.

The Chinese penchant for exotic dishes includes all sorts of creatures, including snakes and other reptiles - "anything that flies, walks or swims," according to one traditional saying.

While some reports questioned the wisdom of stimulating demand for an endangered species and potentially encouraging poaching, supporters say sales of alligator meat and skins can help support efforts to save the species.

The alligators slaughtered for food are only those in the third generation of captive breeding - those most likely to be affected by inbreeding, said Wu Xiaobing, an expert on Chinese alligators at the Wuhu-based College of Life Science, Anhui Normal University.

"In my opinion, there's no problem with this," Wu said.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*When black squirrels attack*

*Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog' *
_Squirrels have bitten to death a stray dog which was barking at them in a Russian park, local media report. _

Passers-by were too late to stop the attack by the black squirrels in a village in the far east, which reportedly lasted about a minute. They are said to have scampered off at the sight of humans, some carrying pieces of flesh. 
A pine cone shortage may have led the squirrels to seek other food sources, although scientists are sceptical.

The attack was reported in parkland in the centre of Lazo, a village in the Maritime Territory, and was witnessed by three local people. A "big" stray dog was nosing about the trees and barking at squirrels hiding in branches overhead when a number of them suddenly descended and attacked, reports say.

"They literally gutted the dog," local journalist Anastasia Trubitsina told Komsomolskaya Pravda newspaper. "When they saw the men, they scattered in different directions, taking pieces of their kill away with them."

Mikhail Tiyunov, a scientist in the region, said it was the first he had ever heard of such an attack. While squirrels without sources of protein might attack birds' nests, he said, the idea of them chewing a dog to death was "absurd".

"If it really happened, things must be pretty bad in our forests," he added. 
Komosmolskaya Pravda notes that in a previous incident this autumn chipmunks terrorised cats in a part of the territory. A Lazo man who called himself only Mikhalich said there had been "no pine cones at all" in the local forests this year.

"The little beasts are agitated because they have nothing to eat," he added.

Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/1/hi/world/europe/4489792.stm

Published: 2005/12/01 18:14:15 GMT

© BBC MMVI


----------



## skullboy

Black squirrels,,Huh,I ain't gonna say it.


----------



## slimy

They are being profiled. They told the dog politely to stop barking, when the dog continued, they took matters into their own hands. Dog got what he got.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Have you ever noticed that when stuff like this happens that nobody has a camera or its in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## DeathTouch

I guess all I can say is cover your nuts because here they come...LOL.


----------



## ScareFX

*Parasitic worms attack snails, create "Zombies"*

You have to love the ingenuity of life.

-------------------------------------

Leucochloridium paradoxum are a parasitic flatworm that prey on birds.
The worms begin their lives as eggs in bird droppings, and are consumed by snails along vegetation floors.

Once consumed, the worms infect the snail's brains, take control of their mind, then "hypnotize" them into climbing just high enough to become bird food - where the cycle repeats.

http://michaelcastellon.blogspot.com/2007/01/parasitc-worms-attack-snails-create.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Reminds me of the classic Captain Marvel villian Mr. Mind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Tigger attack!*

*I would expect this from Rabbit, but........*

* Father: Costumed 'Tigger' hit his son*
1 hour, 51 minutes ago

A Walt Disney World employee dressed as the character "Tigger" was accused of hitting a child while posing for a photo, a spokeswoman for the theme park said Saturday.

Park officials temporarily suspended Michael J. Fedelem while they investigate the accusations, Disney spokeswoman Zoraya Suarez said.

"Naturally, physical altercations between cast members and guests are not tolerated," Suarez said.

Jerry Monaco of New Hampshire videotaped his son, Jerry Jr., posing with the costumed character at Disney-MGM Studios on Friday and recorded the confrontation, according to a statement from the Orange County Sheriff's Office.

The father said Fedelem intentionally hit his son "on or about the head," said sheriff's spokesman Carlos M. Padilla. "The tape only shows a fraction of what happened. Now it's up to us to find out what led up to that."

A message left by The Associated Press for Monaco was not immediately returned. A telephone listing for Fedelem could not be located.

In 2004 a Walt Disney World employee dressed as Tigger was accused of touching the breast of a 13-year-old girl while she posed with him for a photo. A jury found the man not guilty.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070107/ap_on_fe_st/tigger_trouble


----------



## HibLaGrande

there is many that affect bugs that way,there is a fungus' that affect many insects the same way.
http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21106
http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21052

Man! some creep stuff goes on in nature. I wonder how long before one of these evolve to affect us?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Farm worker attacked by herd of pigs*

* Farm worker attacked by herd of pigs*
Sun Jan 7, 9:10 AM ET

A farm worker needed hospital treatment after being attacked by a herd of pigs, Norfolk police said on Sunday.

The 51-year-old man was knocked over by a sow at a Norfolk farm, prompting the rest of the herd to attack him. "It seems that when he fell, he was attacked by one of the sows and then the other pigs joined in," a Norfolk police spokesman told Reuters. "He suffered bumps and bruises and a head injury though it is not considered to be life-threatening."

The police spokesman said it was the first time he had heard of a pig attack in the area -- but it was unlikely the herd would be put down.
*
No, why in the world would you want to get rid of a pack of ravenous pigs who know the taste of human flesh? *:googly:


----------



## ScareFX

Good links there Hib. Hope that fungus stays in the insect world.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Snails have brains?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My old boss had brains?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks for posting these things JT, I love this stuff!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy fun fun fun fun fun!


----------



## slimy

Hitting little kids on or about the head is what Tiggers love best.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Two Australians survive separate crocodile attacks *
Mon Jan 8, 5:01 AM ET

Two Australian men survived separate crocodile attacks while swimming in the country's remote tropical north, officials and local media reported on Monday.

Off-duty police sergeant Jeff Tanswell was snorkelling with his wife, a police constable, and two colleagues in the Torres Strait off Australia's far northeastern tip on Monday when he was attacked by a crocodile at least three metres (10 feet) long.

"He was attacked from behind by the crocodile, which grabbed him by the head and shoulders and pulled him under the water," a police spokesman said.

The spokesman said Tanswell and the crocodile surfaced soon after and Tanswell's wife was able to place their boat between them and rescue her husband while the crocodile swam to deeper water.

Tanswell, 37, suffered injuries to his face and ear. He was later treated and discharged from hospital, the spokesman said.

On Saturday, 27-year-old Kerry York was attacked by a saltwater crocodile while he swam in a river crossing near Kununurra close to the border between Western Australia state and the outback Northern Territory in Australia's northwest.

"I waded into the water up to about my shoulders and, yeah, then a crocodile grabbed me from underwater," York told Australian Broadcasting Corp. radio.

"I didn't even see the croc. I just felt it grab me and it took off," he said.

York said he was bitten on the neck, chest and left arm by the estimated two-metre (six feet) crocodile.

"Yeah, it did shock me at first, but I realised what had happened and got out of the water quick and then I climbed back on the crossing and got some rags and put some pressure on it and stopped the bleeding," he said.

Crocodiles number in the tens of thousands across northern Australia and have killed about a dozen people over the past 20 years.


----------



## slimy

Methinks the reports are a tad exaggerated. 

If a 10 ft Saltwater crocodile grabbed you by the head: 1. you are not getting away and 2. if by some unknown chance you do get away, you will have a lot more to worry about then some scratches on your neck. Thousands of pounds of pressure applied directly to your skull is going to give you more problems then this guy had. 

Also, the guy wading in the water: The report did not clarify if he was either naked or high on crack. Please do a follow up and inform us.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ukrainian drunk escapes dolphin gang drowning attempt*

*Ukrainian drunk escapes dolphin gang drowning attempt*
_Murderous Crimean cetaceans mar New Year dip_
By Chris Williams 
Published Monday 8th January 2007

Ukrainian emergency workers saved a drunken swimmer in the Black Sea from an attack by a pod of killer dolphins who were trying to drown him.

The man was reportedly "heavily under the influence of alcohol" at the time. He had braved the near-freezing dolphin-infested waters in the belief they would be good for his health. That's his story and he's sticking to it.

The man was some 30m from the shore when observers noticed his distress as he was harried by a feeding group.

asyl Tenishchev, a spokesman at the Ukrainian Emergency Situations Ministry, said: "If our guys had not been there, the victim surely would have been drowned. The dolphins probably were feeding on fish by cornering schools against the pier and the breakwater, and they saw the man as competition."

Happily, the unfortunate vodka fan escaped the ordeal unharmed, unlike the New Zealand woman who was struck by a 300kg leaping cetacean on a pleasure cruise in the days after Christmas. According to Sydney's Daily Telegraph, she remains in intensive care in Auckland.

The latest dolphin outrage is classic Black Sea dolphin behaviour according to Interfax, the Russian news agency. The mammals "lack the reputation of friendliness and love of humans enjoyed by dolphins in wealthy nations".

Ukrainian animal misadventures have earned their inclusion in the RZSL before. Last June, a man entered the lion enclosure at Kiev zoo proclaiming "God will save me, if he exists". He was promptly savaged. ®

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/01/08/crimean_dolphin_attack/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Rabid raccoon attacks woman on porch*

* Rabid raccoon attacks woman on porch
*
Wed Jan 10, 3:57 PM ET

An woman is undergoing rabies treatment after she was attacked on her porch by a rabid raccoon. Beverly Lanouette said the animal came up from behind Monday and latched onto her leg.

"It was a huge raccoon who meant business," she told WTNH-TV. "It was very angry and growling and wouldn't let go of my leg."

She said she beat the animal with a chair to get it off of her. The animal was killed and tested positive for the rabies.

Police said it was the third raccoon attack in town but the first involving a human. Two dogs were attacked in Enfield. Two attacks on dogs were also reported in Manchester, prompting health officials to remind owners to keep their pets' vaccinations up to date. Three of the dogs attacked had to be euthanized because they weren't up to date on their vaccinations.

Health officials say there isn't a pandemic of rabies. Instead, the warm weather has caused wild and domesticated animals to interact more.

The first strain of rabies in raccoons in Connecticut was discovered in Ridgefield in 1991, according to the state Department of Environmental Protection. A year later, more than 800 cases were reported in animals statewide. But since then, the number of rabid animals discovered has gone down to about 200 to 300 annually, the DEP said.

The deadly virus, which can infect animals and humans, is transmitted by the bite of a rabid animal or by saliva getting into an eye or mouth, or into an open wound.

___

Information from: Journal Inquirer, http://www.journalinquirer.com


----------



## slightlymad

Oh man that could be twisted in so many wronge ways......


----------



## RAXL

*monkey attack!!!!*

http://www.nypost.com/seven/02172009/news/regionalnews/chimp_victim_hanging_onto_life_155631.htm :ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw this on CNN.com. She's lucky she wasn't killed.

Chimps - not the best choice for a pet.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Get your paws off of me you damn dirty ape!"

Bad Monkey! No banana!


----------



## Phil

I can understand their attacking people, but their focus on the face and genitals is unique and creepy. Other than that I bet they are great pets.


----------



## Tyler

Did you know that in the wild, a group of chimps will attack an opposing group, kill them, and eat em. Its monkey cannabilism!!!!............saw that on a show....thought id share........haha!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Planet of the Apes (Simpsons style)

Dr. Zaius

Chimpanzee 1: Help! The human's about to escape.

Troy: Get your paws off me, you dirty ape!

Chimpanzee 2: (gasp) He can talk!

Orangutans: He can talk! He can talk! He can talk!
He can talk! He can talk! He can talk!

Troy: And I can siiiiiiiiiiing!

Chimp Nurse: Oooh! Help me, Dr. Zaius!

Orangutans: Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
O, Dr. Zaius!

Orangutan 1: Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!

Troy: What's wrong with me?

Dr. Zaius: I think you're crazy.

Troy: I want a second opinion.

Dr. Zaius: You're also lazy

. Orangutans: Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
O, Dr. Zaius!

Orangutan 1: Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!

Troy: Can I play the piano any more?

Dr. Zaius: Of course you can!

Troy: Well I couldn't before.
(plays piano)

Orangutans: Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!
Dr. Zaius! Dr. Zaius!

Chimpan-A to Chimpan-Z

Troy: I hate every ape I see,
From chimpan-A to chimpanzee,
No, you'll never make a monkey out of me!

(Statue of Liberty rises)

O my God! I was wrong!
It was Earth, all along!
You've finally made a monkey,

Apes: Yes we've finally made a monkey,

Troy: Yes you've

& Apes: finally made a monkey out of me!

Troy: I love you, Dr. Zaius!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Sickie, I want to see that one on Broadway!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*When komodo dragons attack...*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/as_indonesia_dragons_vs_humans


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a fun new thread! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...rkshire-village-attacks-people-in-street.html

http://www.aroundglobe.net/2010/02/swordfish-attack-angolan-oil-pipeline.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/road-and-rail-transport/7139748/Rats-attack-the-railways.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Attack of the killer dolphin*

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/environment/attack-of-the-killer-dolphin-14680826.html


----------

